# Minimum Number of Hours Until Tax Deductible?



## txdrvr (Jan 8, 2018)

I wish that there was a way to search as I am pretty sure this question has been asked a million times. I have been driving for a short time. Recently, I have heard from a couple of people that I can not begin to claim the mileage that I have been keeping track of via Stride Tax until I have driven 7000 miles? True? Is there a minimum amount of miles?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

txdrvr said:


> I wish that there was a way to search as I am pretty sure this question has been asked a million times. I have been driving for a short time. Recently, I have heard from a couple of people that I can not begin to claim the mileage that I have been keeping track of via Stride Tax until I have driven 7000 miles? True? Is there a minimum amount of miles?


I've never heard of any such rule, and I've been deducting starting with the first mile driven for business for 16 years.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

first mile to last mile,

No min or max you can deduct of mileage.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

txdrvr said:


> I wish that there was a way to search as I am pretty sure this question has been asked a million times. I have been driving for a short time. Recently, I have heard from a couple of people that I can not begin to claim the mileage that I have been keeping track of via Stride Tax until I have driven 7000 miles? True? Is there a minimum amount of miles?


No such rule. Stop listening to those people about tax issues!


----------



## pcpackrat (Aug 1, 2017)

Sounds like they are talking about itemizing deductions where if you didn't get to that amount then you just use the standard deduction. Mileage for a business is a separate thing. Which is why you need a schedule C.

IANATP


----------

